# P938 Magazine Spring



## KarrMar

I purchased a new P938 a couple of weeks ago and noticed that the mag was really hard to load. Bought a couple more mags from sig and they are the same. My 2022 and my P238 are not this way. Is there a reason the mag spring is so stiff on the P938?


----------



## sigmeister

KarrMar said:


> I purchased a new P938 a couple of weeks ago and noticed that the mag was really hard to load. Bought a couple more mags from sig and they are the same. My 2022 and my P238 are not this way. Is there a reason the mag spring is so stiff on the P938?


Are they the 6 round mag or the 7 round? My Extreme came with one 6 and one 7. No problem loading the 7 have not tried the 6 yet.


----------



## KarrMar

6 round


----------



## sigmeister

KarrMar said:


> 6 round


Have you tried using a speed loader. I have a universal one and it works great on mags that are difficult to load.


----------



## KarrMar

sigmeister said:


> Have you tried using a speed loader. I have a universal one and it works great on mags that are difficult to load.


I use a speed loader most of the time, but have gone to the range and forgotten it and after loading those mags with 50 or more rounds by hand, your hands will let you know not to forget the loader again. Not a problem with any of my other 10 or so semi autos, just the P938.


----------



## ab38off

I found the same thing on my Extreme. Both 6 and 7 are very stiff, much harder than my Ruger. My buddy bought a Glock 19 and he was loading both 15 round mags faster than I was loading one of mine. Although, he said his Kimber Solo was pretty stiff as well. I agree with the 50 round comment. 

I loaded both mags and am hoping the spring will lessen under constant pressure. 

My Ruger Speed Loader is a little sloppy, but looks like it will work. Didn't have it when we went to the range, as we went right after purchasing. His Glock Speed Loader was too sloppy for the single stack, and he didn't even use it for loading his magazine. 

What I did like was how the P938 shot! Feels great, no problems, right out of the box.

Have not found a single stack loader. Seeing some of the new thumb loaders, anyone have any experience with these on a single stack?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

ab38off said:


> ...I loaded both mags and am hoping the spring will lessen under constant pressure...


Sorry: It won't.
A brand new spring will "take a set," after its first use. That is, it will become a small percent shorter than its length new. But it won't lose any strength.
Springs lose strength only after repeated flexings: in a pistol magazine's case, after repeated loading and unloading.
Merely leaving a magazine loaded will accomplish nothing.


----------



## ab38off

Guess I need to start shooting it a lot!
Thanks.


----------



## berettabone

Maglula mag loader.........


----------



## ab38off

berettabone said:


> Maglula mag loader.........


I have checked into it and the upLULA with the new insert for single stack looks like the way to go.
Some Youtube videos of guys throwing rounds into mags at an incredible rate.

Thanks.


----------



## Holly

I've never had that problem with mine. Sorry... no help.


----------



## Waltern

I just got a new Shield. The gun is hard to rack and the magazines are very difficult to hand load. I opened the magazines and checked out the springs. After fooling with them I decided to cut off several turns of the springs using a Dremel tool wheel. It is better and I can load the first few rounds by hand with no problem - but I still can't load it to full capacity by hand. I have ordered a magazine loader.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

While you're at it, you had better buy some new magazine springs.
When you hacked off some spring length with your trusty Dremel, you set the magazines to misfeed and jam up your pistol.
I strongly suggest that you not place a life dependency upon that pistol, until you replace those magazine springs.


The Dremel tool is a trap for unwary beginning gunsmiths. It can make drastic, harmful changes with all too little effort.


----------



## rglassma

I have the same problem with my p938. I can load up to 4 rounds, maybe 5 comfortably. I picked up an ADCO superthumb for 8.00 at my LGS. Does the job. It is a minimalist approach, but that is the only gun I have problems with. So, why spend 35.00 when I can spend 8.00 and get the job done.


----------



## Greybeard

All I can say is *SPEED LOADER.* Hand loading my M&P is impossible for me, and I play upright bass. I have to agree with Steve M1911A1 in that shortening the mag spring is a really bad idea. Those springs are what they are through design and testing. If a weaker spring would work as well believe me they would have included it.


----------



## VAMarine

The more rounds you try to cram in an all ready micro sized magazine will make it harder to cram more rounds in a micro sized magazine. There just isn't enough room for the guts/cartridges to travel.


----------



## Goldwing

I wouldn't own a gun that I needed tools to load the magazine. What happens when you are in real trouble and you're struggling to reload? 

GW


----------



## cig

goldwing said:


> I wouldn't own a gun that I needed tools to load the magazine. What happens when you are in real trouble and you're struggling to reload?
> 
> GW


Pop in the other mag. If you can't get it done with 2 mags, you are no longer in a SHTF situation. You are in a war. ;>)


----------



## Goldwing

cig said:


> Pop in the other mag. If you can't get it done with 2 mags, you are no longer in a SHTF situation. You are in a war. ;>)


Or possibly you could buy a gun that is built to be used and maintained without having to go shopping for tools to help you load it.

How much range time are you going to burn in a 200 round session struggling to reload while there are people who CAN reload their magazines waiting for their turn?

GW


----------



## VAMarine

goldwing said:


> Or possibly you could buy a gun that is built to be used and maintained without having to go shopping for tools to help you load it.
> 
> How much range time are you going to burn in a 200 round session struggling to reload while there are people who CAN reload their magazines waiting for their turn?
> 
> GW


They could do something crazy and just NOT load the mag with the last round if how they manage their time is that much of a concern.


----------



## RK3369

Waltern said:


> I just got a new Shield. ...I decided to cut off several turns of the springs using a Dremel tool wheel.


sorry, but if they were supposed to be shorter, they would have been made that way, imo. I think you may find that that after some use, maybe a couple hundred rounds or more, you may have feeding problems with the last few rounds in the mag. Just be aware that it could happen.


----------



## rglassma

My P938 magazine softened up after a couple hundred rounds of use. Just live with it and it will get better. I can load all 7 rounds by hand now. Most semi-autos will be more difficult on the last couple of rounds.. Just the nature of the beast.


----------

